# DSG stuck in park and wont let me press in button on stick



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi peeps  Im a newbie on here but not to VW ive owned over 35 of them. So when the opportunity came up at my local dealership to buy an new 2012 Phaeton i just had to buy it. I traded in my 2009 passat CC GT TDI and drove away in my spanking new phaeton full of smiles  now after owning it for three weeks that  has turned to a  as its let me down four times and now yesterday after failing on my drive way was collected by the garage and taken back to the dealership for investigation. 
The problem is when the car is cold sometimes it gets stuck in park. 
the symptom is the car starts fine and with the foot on the brake the green light goes on the dash and the light by the stick but im unable to press in the silver thumb button so i can select a gear. 
I can feel the the solenoid through the gear shift operate but the button still wont go in. 

has anyone else suffered from this?

the car has only traveled lest than 1000 miles. Im really disappointed as you can imagine having saved up a lot of money to buy this luxury car. I know the garage will get it sorted but am i alone in having this problem.
Thx Si


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Si,

Welcome! With that many VWs you surely know what's what!

It is fairly rare to have the gear selector release solenoid stick, but diagnosis should be fast at your dealership and the parts should be plentiful. They should do a diagnostic scan, which will probably point to the problem area of whether it's the signal to the solenoid from the KESSY or an electro-mechanical problem. You said you could feel the solenoid clicking, so perhaps its mechanical.

It is disappointing to be let down, but the car is amazingly well built and I sincerely hope you soon pick up that Phaeton Grin where it left off!

I am sure you know where to find lots of documentation, for example the threads in the TOC page here, the VW SSP docs that describe (for example) the selector mechanism solenoid arrangement, the repair manual Erwin and Googling the problem with a site restriction to vwvortex.com. There are photos of the solenoid and how to release it in an emergency.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi Si,
> 
> Welcome! With that many VWs you surely know what's what!
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris for your reassurance after a trying few weeks. it always leaves a sick feeling in your stomach when you watch your new pride and joy get heaved onto a recovery truck on skates. 
Ive just got back from the garage and news may not be great as its reported that the gearbox may very well have to come out to get to the problem. Which is a worry. according to VW dealer assistance they have technical update from the factory concerning this problem so it seems im not alone. The garage have lent me a new bluemotion CC for now but its nothing compared to having your own car smiling back at you. They say it should be fixed for Christmas at worst case and at best a week today. lets hope they sort it quicker  Cheers Si


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a great start. I hope they are true to their word and get things corrected fast.

If you have a chance to talk to the tech at the dealers and extract a copy of the factory bulletin it might be a great help to future owners on the forum. It is curious to know what they think the problem is, that it might require such action.

Although asking you to do that is perhaps adding insult to injury!

Chris


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chris can you point me to a link ref the diagram of the selector mech and solenoid as as electronics and mechanical engineer it would be nice to take a punt at it myself.


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Not a great start. I hope they are true to their word and get things corrected fast.
> 
> If you have a chance to talk to the tech at the dealers and extract a copy of the factory bulletin it might be a great help to future owners on the forum. It is curious to know what they think the problem is, that it might require such action.
> 
> ...


one step a head Chris ive asked them for the bulletin


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

*News from the garage*

well i dont know the full details yet but word from the garage is i could have my Phaeton smile back very soon.
parts are on order associated with the E415 magnet locking pin . This is a result of the factory technical bulletin.
I should get it back for friday.
I will update this tread when i see the technical report.


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi All

This thread has got me concerned, my own new Phaeton less than a thousand miles old has been sat in the dealer for weeks waiting for parts, having had exactly the same symptoms 

It went back to the dealer to have a wiper arm replaced as it was hitting the drivers A Post and whilst there they got it stuck in park with the button locked solid

They have also mentioned a technical bulliten relating to this failure and have ordered a new gear stick and button 

Unfortunately the button is apparently on back order with no stock at the factory 

If this is the same fault and it sounds like it, one of our dealerships is barking up the wrong tree:banghead:

I wish you a speedy return to the road, and will keep you posted on progress with mine.

Latest less than optimistic estimate for the button is 21st Dec

Steve


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

8secondquarters said:


> Hi All
> 
> This thread has got me concerned, my own new Phaeton less than a thousand miles old has been sat in the dealer for weeks waiting for parts, having had exactly the same symptoms
> 
> ...


i hope my garage is the ones who is correct and will know tomorrow if all is well. the information came from VW assistance so i understand it. Its to do with the propshaft and locking pin not releasing. ask your garage to check it. I could feel the solenoid in the shifter working. can you ?
points to check. brake lights work.
light goes out by park sign on center consol.
light goes out on dash.
listen for solenoid click in gear shift. 

All DSG VAG props have locking pin associated with park position so the car holds on hills when parked up. So it sounds feasible that its not releasing with the cold weather. mine failed after it was parked for a day or so.
I hope you get yours back soon also.


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Sioo7 said:


> i hope my garage is the ones who is correct and will know tomorrow if all is well. the information came from VW assistance so i understand it. Its to do with the propshaft and locking pin not releasing. ask your garage to check it. I could feel the solenoid in the shifter working. can you ?
> points to check. brake lights work.
> light goes out by park sign on center consol.
> light goes out on dash.
> ...



As far as I am aware there has never been a DSG gearbox in a Phaeton, what should be lurking under both our cars is a ZF 6HP - 6 speed auto transmission , the park function is achieved by a pawl acting on a gear on the gearbox, the pawl is cable operated by pressing the chrome button on the gear stick

I hope I am wrong for your sake but I can't see how the propshaft could have any bearing on this:what:

There was a thread running in 2009 about similar problems to ours 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-in-Park-or-Key-will-not-come-out-of-Ignition

Brake lights work
Light on dash goes out
Light next to shifter goes out
Solenoid lock can be heard

Chrome button cannot be pressed to move shifter


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

well the cars fixed and the techy that fixed it called to say the problem was relating to the locking pin mech. A new one ordered yesterday and fitted today.
Steve it would seem the lady aftersales advisor had got the information wrong it wasnt prop pin it was park pin. its worked off a magnet that moved when you have the ign on and foot on the brake,
My pin had worked its way out and got stuck. they replaced the whole changer and mech. 
here is a link to the description.
http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_350.pdf
The good news for you is if its the same then the parts are instock so get back on to your garage.
Just off to collect my car now.  
Good luck with yours.
Si


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Sioo7 said:


> well the cars fixed and the techy that fixed it called to say the problem was relating to the locking pin mech. A new one ordered yesterday and fitted today.
> Steve it would seem the lady aftersales advisor had got the information wrong it wasnt prop pin it was park pin. its worked off a magnet that moved when you have the ign on and foot on the brake,
> My pin had worked its way out and got stuck. they replaced the whole changer and mech.
> here is a link to the description.
> ...


Hi Si

Hope you have picked car up ok and all is good

Not sure what you have had replaced as the link you posted was only engine related, but if you can get part number for what was replaced I would appreciate it.

Here is a pic of the parking lock mechanism







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

*cured*

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_325.pdf
Its the E415 module which sits under the gear shift.
there is a modified one for parts dated pre nov11.
I now have the newer one and the button never felt so smooth.
The magnet gets dislodged in the older one.
I hope that helps Steve. Its an easy fix but i was told the Tech will need to drop the exhaust to get access.


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Sioo7 said:


> http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_325.pdf
> Its the E415 module which sits under the gear shift.
> there is a modified one for parts dated pre nov11.
> I now have the newer one and the button never felt so smooth.
> ...


Cheers Si

My car was built Sept 2011 so that makes sense, I think the service advisor is still a little confused though as I believe E415 is the ignition key barrel ?

Glad your back on the road 

I will pop into the dealership tomorrow and see exactly what they have ordered


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

8secondquarters said:


> Cheers Si
> 
> My car was built Sept 2011 so that makes sense, I think the service advisor is still a little confused though as I believe E415 is the ignition key barrel ?
> 
> ...


My mistake not the garage i wrote down the wrong number should be N110 but my description was correct . Page 72. 
Sorry for the added confusion.


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Finally got the car back with new gearstick fitted all seems ok
Has to go back though as dealer damaged centre console wood trim :banghead:


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

8secondquarters said:


> Finally got the car back with new gearstick fitted all seems ok
> Has to go back though as dealer damaged centre console wood trim :banghead:


oops
happy to report mines been fine ever since and the :laugh: is back.:thumbup:


----------

